# Wing Chun demo clips



## fist of fury (Mar 6, 2003)

http://www.kolumbus.fi/wingtsun/wt/videos.shtml


----------



## Cthulhu (Mar 6, 2003)

Cool clips, thanks for the link!

Cthulhu


----------



## WTJune (Apr 11, 2003)

try this:

http://pages.zdnet.com/wingtsun/wingtsunlinks.com/id18.html

most are from my (Leung Tings) lineage...

ciao and greets from salzburg

June


----------



## Phil Elmore (Apr 11, 2003)

My school has some clips up as well:

http://www.syracusewingchun.com


----------



## fist of fury (Apr 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sharp Phil _
> *My school has some clips up as well:
> 
> http://www.syracusewingchun.com *



Very Cool


----------



## WTJune (Apr 12, 2003)

@ fist of fury:  nice videos - are you on the vids ?

@ sharp phil: i like the homepage - very good - and the list of books is very good too ... but i couldn't find the videos... i just stand up 15 min. ago.... after a hard night.... 

ciao

June


----------



## fist of fury (Apr 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WTJune _
> *@ fist of fury:  nice videos - are you on the vids ?
> 
> @ sharp phil: i like the homepage - very good - and the list of books is very good too ... but i couldn't find the videos... i just stand up 15 min. ago.... after a hard night....
> ...



No I'm not


----------



## Cryozombie (Apr 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sharp Phil _
> *My school has some clips up as well:
> 
> http://www.syracusewingchun.com *



When I accessed this site and clicked the link for the videos, I Got a pop up  that said the page was trying to access my camera and microphone and asked if I wanted to allow that.  Pretty Weird.

Im sure it was nothing, just a stupid alert from the plugin, but It freaked me out for a second.


----------



## Phil Elmore (Apr 15, 2003)

I think he's using QuickTime for his movies.


----------



## WTJune (Apr 16, 2003)

.... @ Phil please... help me to find the vids - maybe I'm to dumb but i dont see a link for the vids.

thanx

June
http://www.mp3.com/misbegotten


----------



## Phil Elmore (Apr 16, 2003)

http://www.syracusewingchun.com/wcmovies.html


----------



## WTJune (Apr 16, 2003)

thanx... man... now i've found it on the pic page too....

ciao


----------



## fist of fury (Apr 16, 2003)

Phil-That's a nice looking kwoon. How many students does he have the school? And I noticed the sashes are tabbed just out of curiosity how do you put tabs on the sashes?


----------



## Phil Elmore (Apr 16, 2003)

We've actually seen a surge in new students this Spring, and I have lost track of just how many people he's got now.  It was only a handful (like, half a dozen) when it opened in October.

The stripes on the sashes are just electrical tape.  He uses the sashes as a visual reference so he knows how to tailor classes based on who is in attendence.


----------



## fist of fury (May 2, 2003)

Found another site with clips
http://www.wingchunbakmei.com/tech1.htm


----------



## leehoicheun (May 10, 2003)

Please remember before reading the rest of this post that I am in no way disputing Master Chong's skill in Pan Nam Wing Chun, but merely pointing out something that I found too obvious to stay silent about. 

ok... here it goes.

In watching the video clips at: http://www.wingchunbakmei.com/tech1.htm

Two videos in particular caught my eye. 
*Sifu Eddie Chong showing some sparring techniques 1 (8.49 Mb)* and *Sifu Eddie Chong showing some sparring techniques 2 (6.06 Mb)* 

Now what caught my eye was not Master Chong, but rather the person he was doing the demonstration with. Here's what I saw.

In watching them perform the Seung Chi Sau (double sticking hands) I noticed that the person had VERY BAD positioning. His Tan Sau/Bon Sau arm was terrible. He never once raised his elbow up to the proper hieght during Bon Sau and his Tan Sau kept dropping below his elbow. There is more but I think those two examples speak for themselves. Now his Fok Sau arm was pretty bad as well. He was moving his forearm at the elbow and not at the shoulder which basically would put his Fok Sau almost level everytime. 

Master Chong had no problem at all dealing with this individual and to be honest, I think even an intermediate Chi Sau student would have done the same against this particular demo partner. 

Maybe I'm just being a little too picky but here's my take on this. If you're going to show a demonstration of Chi Sau and how it can be used to get in on another Wing Chun fighter..... at least pick someone who won't make it "too easy" for you. It was the first thing I noticed, and I'm sure others will notice the same.

ok... again, sorry for being so picky.


----------

